# der "was soll man spielen wenn der wow account abgelaufen ist threat"



## razielsun (28. August 2008)

*schlurft traurig in den threat*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hally buffis, wie gehts euch so? 


kennt ihr das? wow wird langweilig, die motivation 30 euro auszugeben ist nich mehr da? so gehts mir *schnief*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



leider hab ich fast garkeine pc games zu hause und hab auf den kläglichen rest den ich hier hab keine lust... 

neverwinternights 2 is nich grad besser als der vorteil...
unreal tornament 2003 kann man vergessen...
assassins creed durch und vom ende derbe enttäuscht...
atronghold 2 geht so eben aber... na ja kennt man auch...

kurzum... ich hab nix mehr zu zocken... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich meine... klar werden jetzt einige von euch denken... WAYNE, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


doch was kann man heutzutage noch zocken was derbe gut ist? ich meine erlesene qualität.

ich hab vor mir nen neues game zu kaufen... fürn pc, wenns geht nen älteres (kostet dann ja auch weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 
na ja... doch was auch immer ich im internet so gefunden hab... alles is nur billig gemacht...

na ja, am coolsten find ich rollenspiel wie baldurs gate.
dann so sachen wie black & white oder so sachen wie siedler oder ach...

mir fällt nix gutes ein!!


"was soll man spielen wenn man keine lust mehr auf wow hat, was könnt ihr mir empfehlen!?"

pls helft mir!

mfg razielsun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2008)

schlimm wenn es nur noch ein game gibt ..
ohne unreal tournamet runden etc könnt ich nid lange wow zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zwischendurch braucht man ne abwechslung davon

ich würd halt was nehmen das 180grad anders ist.
Shooter/Straegie .. oder renn games (mario kart 62 *g*)

..


----------



## Lurock (28. August 2008)

Wenn man kein Bock mehr auf WoW hat, dann helfen Shooter!
Und CoD4 ist ganz klar der beste! Irgendwann kommt die Lust
auf WoW aber eh wieder... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (28. August 2008)

*ironie on*

/who cares
0 player found.

*ironie off*

such mal im internet nach spiele ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. August 2008)

Star Trek: The Next Generation Birth of the Federation ist immer gut zum abgewöhnen von irgendwelchen Sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## razielsun (28. August 2008)

> such mal im internet nach spiele ^^





razielsun schrieb:


> na ja... doch was auch immer ich im internet so gefunden hab... alles is nur billig gemacht...



ich hab bisher die bestenlisten versch. spieleseiten durchgeguckt, doch egal ob strategie, rollenspiel, simulation... die top 10 derzeit ist einfach nur mies!


----------



## xahsoij (28. August 2008)

Ich würd dir auf jedenfall Call fo Duty 4 empfehlen... Der Singleplayer Modus macht zwar Spaß ist aber leider sehr kurz, außerdem macht das Spiel im Internet total viel spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zocke es letze zeit nurnoch


----------



## razielsun (28. August 2008)

hmm, die rezensionen des star trck dingens sind recht gut, auf jeden fall mal lohnenswert denk ich.

hmm... cod4 kostet zwar noch gute 50 euro aber... vllt geb ich mal dafür gold aus ^^


weiß noch wer nen paar games die einem die langeweile vertreiben? vllt mal was  "ganz anderes" ?? (also kein shooter rpg oder was auch immer sondern halt... ganz anders^^)


----------



## Bankchar (28. August 2008)

Falls du eine Playstation 2 bestizt, kann ich dir God of War empfehlen, einfach nur derbs geil^^


----------



## raselius (28. August 2008)

wenn du nicht viel geld ausgeben willst kann ich dir die gothic reihe empfehlen (bis auf g3) ist recht billig zu haben, und gehört eindeutig zu den besseren Rollenspielen.
sonst wäre auch oblivion noch sehr empfehlenswert


----------



## Wray (28. August 2008)

auf konsole umsteigen und halo spielen :-) ... irgendwann wird die stimme in deinem kopf wieder anfangen zu flüstern :"Du musst WOW spieln, du musst!"


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Falls du eine Playstation 2 bestizt, kann ich dir God of War empfehlen, einfach nur derbs geil^^



das sowiso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder prince of persian ..


----------



## QcK (28. August 2008)

Wray schrieb:


> auf konsole umsteigen und halo spielen :-)



Da kann ich kaum mehr was hinzufügen... außer hinter "Halo" noch eine "3" zu setzen und dir xbox live zu empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonst schonmal Diablo gespielt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toroxx (28. August 2008)

Also, wenn du mal was wirklich anderes ausprobieren möchtest:
TrackMania Nations Forever

Is gratis, kannst dir runterladen, musst nur ein wenig googlen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab auch Ewigkeiten WoW gezockt, hab mitlerweile auch schon genug davon.
Naja, bei mir is aber auch ein wenig anders... ich spiel TMNF nur, weil ich noch auf
WAR warten möchte/muss! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (28. August 2008)

meine Spieleliste ist riesig =)  (wenn man die Scrollleiste ganz rechts beachtet xD kp wie das ding heißt -.-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (29. August 2008)

razielsun schrieb:


> weiß noch wer nen paar games die einem die langeweile vertreiben? vllt mal was  "ganz anderes" ?? (also kein shooter rpg oder was auch immer sondern halt... ganz anders^^)



Wie wäre es mit einem "Space Shooter"? Ein paar Programmierer haben sich zusammengesetzt und das "Remake" eines Klassikers geschaffen: "Privateer Gemini" heißt das Teil - und ist völlig umsonst ( http://priv.solsector.net/news.htm ). 

Genauso umsonst ist OpenTTD, ein Remake des Sucht-Klassikers "Transport Tycoon deluxe". Hier gilt es, ein Transport-Netz aufzubauen (Straßen, Schienen etc.), um schließlich Züge und LKWs zu kaufen und richtig Geld zu machen
( http://www.netzwelt.de/software/3942-open-...oon-deluxe.html )

Auch schön, ebenso klassisch: "Maniac Mansion Deluxe" ist die kostenlose Neuauflage des LucasArts-Adventure-Hits.
( http://www.netzwelt.de/software/3934-mania...ion-deluxe.html ). 

Wer noch alte Disketten von LucasArts ("DOTT" z. B.) herumliegen hat, kann die Spiele mit "ScummVM" wieder zum Leben erwecken ( http://www.scummvm.org/ ).

Was es noch so umsonst gibt? "FreeCiv" ( http://www.netzwelt.de/software/4155-freeciv.html ) erweckt "Civilization II" zu neuem Leben, "FreeCol" tut dasselbe mit "Colonization" ( http://www.netzwelt.de/software/4438-freecol.html ). 

Wer noch mehr Futter braucht (z. B. die süchtig-machende Knobelei "Lemmings 32") findet unter http://www.netzwelt.de/gaming/fangames.html so schöne Sachen wie "Zak McKracken"-Fortsetzungen oder kostenlose Umsetzungen der "Giana-Sisters" bzw. der Mario/Sonic-Jump'n'Runs.

Bimmbamm


----------



## razielsun (29. August 2008)

jetzt bin ich ja mal ziemlich überrascht!

erstmal find ichs echt klasse das ihr mir so nette antworten schreibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


leider kann ich mir keine xbox360 leisten sonst würd ich mir sofort halo 3 holen!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

prince of persia is auch mega geil aber ich such eher anch pc games^^ (obwohl ich mir god of war schon immer holen wollte)

bimmbamm ich find dein wissen über so randspiele echt klasse, ists dein hobby nach solchen sachen zu suchen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



leider hab ich grad keine zeit die dinger anzutesten aber ich machs die tage sicher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


hmm... ich überleg ob ich einfach mal beim örtlichen game händler vorbei zu gucken und mich inspirieren zu lassen^^

wollt mir eh immer mal warcraft 3 holen^^



meint ihr es lassen sich games finnden nach denen man sagen kann "nie wieder wow??" (<- war is ja noch nicht da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Gored (29. August 2008)

warcraft 3 +tft

diablo 1 und 2 (freizeit-schlaf-und langeweilekiller nr 1)

und was ganz klassisches jagged alliance 2 (extrem komplexe rundenstrategie mit nahezu unbegrenzten moeglichkeiten und der besten deutschen synchronisation die ich kenne )

dann waeren da noch rome-total war, cod 1-4 , crysis und far cry (rome - strategie , der rest sind shooter)


----------



## Zez (29. August 2008)

razielsun schrieb:


> prince of persia is auch mega geil aber ich such eher anch pc games^^ (obwohl ich mir god of war schon immer holen wollte)


Prinse of Persia - da gab es vor 3-4 Monaten die Gold Edition (PoP I, II, III - also von Sand of Time über Warrior within bis 2 Thrones) für 10 € auf der Pyramide - ich hab sofort zugeschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - für PC versteht sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. August 2008)

speil doch einfach Pokemon rubin und spahir sind die besen editionen mit schönen Pokemons

Diamant und perl kann ich dir net empfehlen die Pokemons sehen derbst häßlich aus wie spores ey! den entwicklern ist nixmehr eingefallen und haben einfach so n scheiss hingemalt!


----------



## xFraqx (29. August 2008)

TMNF .

Beste Ersatzsucht. Völlig Kostenlos und Mega - Fun Faktor ;> 

Für alle die es nicht kennen  ,hier mal ein kleiner link :

Klick mich

Um so gut wie niq zu sein muss man aber ordentlich trainen. 


Und ansonsten : Crysis , CoD4 , MoH : Airbourne , Race Driver : Grid , CoD2 etc.


----------



## Gearloose (30. August 2008)

und wenn du noch ein paar euronen übrig hast und dir tmnf gefällt dann kauf dir Trackmania United Forever^^
7 Environments statt 1 und vorallem unterstützt du den Kundenfreundlichsten Entwickler wo gibt: Nadeo


----------



## dalai (30. August 2008)

Es gibt 300'169'568'789 Spiele und du weisst nicht was spielen ausser wow? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kauf dir wenn du geld hast eine Konsole, sonst gibt es für den pc gute RPG's und Shooter. Kauf dir am besten GTA IV, kommt für den pc zwar erst ende november, ist aber ein top game.


----------



## BimmBamm (30. August 2008)

razielsun schrieb:


> bimmbamm ich find dein wissen über so randspiele echt klasse, ists dein hobby nach solchen sachen zu suchen? da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nö - ich hab die Originale gespielt (ich alter Sack). "Privateer" war damals suchterregend; nur leider viel zu früh zu Ende. "Transport Tycoon" sollte heute noch fesseln (ich lass' die Finger davon, weil es gegen meine Bewährungsauflagen in Hinsicht auf "suchterzeugende Spiele" verstößt). Das ist, als ob Du Dir eine riesige Modelleisenbahn aufbaust, bei der Du dauernd etwas verändern und jeden Aspekt überwachen mußt. Wenn man dank der überbordenden Aufgaben keinen Bock mehr hat, fängt man halt wieder von vorne an.

Alle angegebenen Spiele haben vormals (mindestens) eine ganze Generation von Computerspielern vor den Bildschirm gefesselt. Ich bin so gemein und gebe diese Suchterzeugnisse einfach weiter (mhm, ist wie anfixen ohne Geld dafür bekommen... ich mach's trotzdem).

Grüße
LaVerne


----------



## razielsun (1. September 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> speil doch einfach Pokemon rubin und spahir sind die besen editionen mit schönen Pokemons
> 
> Diamant und perl kann ich dir net empfehlen die Pokemons sehen derbst häßlich aus wie spores ey! den entwicklern ist nixmehr eingefallen und haben einfach so n scheiss hingemalt!



lridrt find ich meine rubin version nicht mehr^^

und diamant... die liegt bei mir inner ecke und die werd ich auch nich zu ende zocken... is einfach derbe langweilig...


----------



## xFraqx (1. September 2008)

Gearloose schrieb:


> und wenn du noch ein paar euronen übrig hast und dir tmnf gefällt dann kauf dir Trackmania United Forever^^
> 7 Environments statt 1 und vorallem unterstützt du den Kundenfreundlichsten Entwickler wo gibt: Nadeo



Jep. TMUF gibts bei Ebay für 15€ als Englische Version. Gibts aber nur bei Game Shop Fürth. Die Deutsche Version bei Saturn kostet 35,99€. 


Und Nadeo ist wohl beispielhaft was Kundensupport angeht. Ein vollwertiges Rennspiel mit richtig geiler Grafik für kostenlos gibts sonst nirgendwo.


----------



## PlutoII (1. September 2008)

Ich würde dir Portal empfehlen is nen klasse Rätsel-Spiel und es giebt tausende custom-maps. Warcraft III is auf jeden fall auch ne Anschaffung wert. Aber falls du weiterhin bei Online-Rollenspielen bleiben willst gibts da noch Guild-Wars. Ich würds aber nur hohlen wenn du pvp-begeistert bist^^


----------



## Rabengott (1. September 2008)

Drakensang! Mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leginior (1. September 2008)

I wanna be the guy : http://kayin.pyoko.org/iwbtg/  . Extrem schweres Spiel, wenn du dir aber fest vornimmst es durchzuspielen bist du locker Wochenlang beschäftigt oder du schaust dir den Angry Video Game Nerd an (siehe Sig). Der hat auch genug Folgen um dich 1-2 Tage zu beschäftigen. 

Mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fdauer (2. September 2008)

Gestern "entdeckt" Level R.. Rennspiel mit Levelsystem. Und auch noch für umme.


----------



## Huntermoon (2. September 2008)

Morrowind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Zwar von der Grafik nichtmehr ganz Up-To-Date, aber spielerisch ein super spiel!!!
*Klick* (nur 6.99€!)


----------



## Black Muffin (2. September 2008)

Na toll mein Account läuft morgen ab


----------



## razielsun (2. September 2008)

war heute in nem game laden und hab mir erstmal COD2 für ZWEI EURO geholt und morrowind mit den 2 erweiterungen für 6 euro.

ich glaub das nennt man nen schnäppchen^^


----------



## Todesschleicher (3. September 2008)

Morrowind ist grad inner Computer Bild Spiele drin, wie ich gesehen hab...

Naja, ich denke mal dass sich das Thema damit erledigt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 CoD 2 fesselt online ewig und 3 Tage und Morrowind kannste 100 Stunden und mehr einplanen^^


----------



## Dargun (3. September 2008)

wie wärs mit css? oder ne geplegte runde wolfenstein ET? duke nukem 3d rockt zwischendrin auch immer wieder....aber was ich im moment spiele...wofür mich einige für bekloppt erklären werden....train simulator von MS....einfach nur cool und mit addons noch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (3. September 2008)

naja was immer gut war und immer gut sein wird, meiner meinung nach auf die dauer unterhaltsamer als wow:

*CS (bzw. CSS)...*

und wenn man nich so auf shooter steht sondern mehr auf rollenspiele...

*The Elder Scrolls 4: Oblivion * 
(die meiner meinung nach noch bessere alternative zum hier allseits beliebten morrowind ^^ )

(hab so ca nach 120 stunden spielzeit erst die mainquest abgeschlossen weil alles andere einfach genauso interessant und lustig is... ^^)

oder für die, denen das alles zu langweilig is...:

*Final Fantasy 7*

Oldie but Goldie... eines der wohl schönsten Spiele aller Zeiten und das wird es auch immer bleiben... Hab es damals schon mehrfach durchgespielt und vor einer Weile wieder neu entdeckt und ich muss sagen es macht mindestens genauso viel, wenn nicht sogar noch mehr spaß als früher...

naja aber hartgesottene WoW Junkies dürfte wahrscheinlich nichts anderes glücklich machen, noch nicht mal im RL...
die werden wahrscheinlich im sumpf der beschaffungskriminalität versinken um sich ihre nächste gamecard zu finanzieren und somit gar nich dazu kommen irgendwas anderes zu zocken...

im diesem sinne: tschö und so viel spaß noch usw. etc.........


----------



## razielsun (3. September 2008)

hmm... final fantasy 7  muss ich mir auch mal dringend besorgen... weiß garnich obbes da schon ne neuauflage gibt *smile*

hab nur... FF 1, 2, 3, 4, 9, 10 u. 10-2 ... und noch 3 andere deren namen mir nicht einfallen... na ja und beide filme... aber 7 is deer nächste teil den ich mir besorge!


----------



## Silenzz (3. September 2008)

- D2
- Rome total war, kostet nur 10€us und ist ein richtig geiles Strategiespiel.
-Sacred
-BF2
-WC3
- Das gute alte Worms^^
-Pop ist auch noch ganz nice-

Die Spiele sind bis auf BF2 recht preisgünstig, soweit ich weiß.

Gruß Oro/Josh


----------



## Renkin (4. September 2008)

WC 3 immer wieder gut

TES: 4 Oblivion

Dark Messiah of Might & Magic




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

